# الجهاد الروحى القمص بيشوى كامل



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الجهاد الروحى
 
 + بدون الحرب الروحية لا نكتشف ضعف العالم أمامنا، وبدونها لا ننمو في الإيمان، وبدونها لا
 نكتشف "أن الذي فينا أقوى من الذى في العالم".
 + النمو الروحي هو حرب لذيدة لأن النصرة أكيدة لأن الرب يسوع انتصر لي، وأنا به أنتصر.
 + الحياة الروحية تحتاج إلى الجهاد... أما الشخص الكسلان فهو جاهل في خلاص نفسه، وفقير في اقتناء الفضائل الروحية.
 + التأمل في الماديات يؤدي للسقوط... والتأمل في الروحيات يؤدي للنمو.
 + الحياة الروحية الحقيقية: شباب يتجدد يوما فيوما . تكسبه التجارب نضارة. أما الصوم والصلاة
 فهما الطعام اليومي لها.
 + الذين يجاهدون في الصوم المقدس يعطيهم الله نقاوة القلب وإمكانية معاينته في حياتهم.
 + والذين يجاهدون في أسبوع الآلام يعطيهم الله بركة شركة آلامه وبهجة قوة قيامته.
 + والذين يجاهدون في الخماسين المقدسة يعطيهم الله نعمة الثبات والحياة الدائمة مع المسيح.
 + والذين يجاهدون في صوم الرسل يكرسون للخدمه وللكنيسة حياتهم وصومهم وعباداتهم التي
 أخذوها من المسيح.
 + عندما يرى الله أمانتنا في الجهاد للدخول من الباب الضيق يلهب القلب بنار الروح القدس..
 فيحرق كان ما يشين النفس من أن تكون عروسا له ينقيها من القذر- وينقي دمها ويعطيها دم ربنا يسوع دما
 جديدا من على المذبح.
 + شهوة المال وعبادة العمل يجب أن نحاربها بالاتكال على الله.
 + النصرة في حياتنا هى ثمرة جهادنا المؤازر بقوة الروح القدس.
 + البرية هي مكان الحرب الروحية ومكان النصرة على عماليق.
 + البرية هي اجتهاد للدخول من الباب الضيق.
 + البرية منظرها قحل ولكن المسيح فيها هو جمالها وسر السعادة فيها.
 + الجهاد في السير المستمر يعبر عنه بالاشتياق الدائم إلى كنعان السمائية... وإلى الحياة الدائمة مع
 الله، والاستقرار المستمر في حضن الآب بالتوبة والصلاة والمحبة.
 + السير المستمر يعني المستمر في معرفة الله وشركته.
 + ليس القديسون أناس لم يصنعوا خطية.. ولكنهم أناس مجاهدون ضد الخطية.
 + لا يمكن أن ننتصر وحدنا، ولكن الله أيضا لن يعمل في حياتنا إذا رفضنا ذلك ولم نطلبه.
 القمص بيشوى كامل

منقول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى 
ميررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

> لا يمكن أن ننتصر وحدنا، ولكن الله أيضا لن يعمل في حياتنا إذا رفضنا ذلك ولم نطلبه.



كلام صحيح ومجرب

جميل  يا كاندي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى
> 
> ميررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كلام صحيح ومجرب
> 
> جميل يا كاندي
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كليمو​


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا يمكن أن ننتصر وحدنا،

 ولكن الله أيضا لن يعمل 

في حياتنا إذا رفضنا ذلك ولم نطلبه.
​*
*موضوع جميل جدا جدا

شكرا أختنا الغاليه

العدرا تبارككم​*


----------



## جارجيوس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع يا كاندي
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *لا يمكن أن ننتصر وحدنا،
> 
> ولكن الله أيضا لن يعمل
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2010)

نعمة الله قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كاندي
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك​



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## فادية (1 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا عزيزتي  على الموضوع الرائع*
*تسلم ايديك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ق عادل (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (12 أبريل 2010)

فادية قال:


> *شكرا عزيزتي  على الموضوع الرائع*
> *تسلم ايديك*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا فاديه​


----------



## candy shop (12 أبريل 2010)

ق عادل قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرب يباركك



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (12 أبريل 2010)

موضع جميل جدا 

ارب يسوع يباركك


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (12 أبريل 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> موضع جميل جدا
> 
> ارب يسوع يباركك



موضعك  جميل جدا 

الرب يسوع يباركك  ويحافظ عليكى


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

> *لا يمكن أن ننتصر وحدنا، ولكن الله أيضا لن يعمل في حياتنا إذا رفضنا ذلك ولم نطلبه.*​



*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع معزى جدااا

ربنا يفرح فلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> موضعك  جميل جدا
> 
> الرب يسوع يباركك  ويحافظ عليكى




شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع معزى جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح فلبك*​


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله يا هابى​


----------



## عادل نسيم (31 مايو 2010)

_ شكراً كاندى _
_علي إختيارك موضوع ( الجهاد الروحي ) للقمص بيشوى كامل بركاته وتشفعاته تشملنا كلنا آمين _


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ شكراً كاندى _
> _علي إختيارك موضوع ( الجهاد الروحي ) للقمص بيشوى كامل بركاته وتشفعاته تشملنا كلنا آمين _




شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------

